# Political Typology + Survey



## gman666 (Jan 13, 2018)

America is filled with such diverse people that have a multitude of political standings.. This means that most people have leanings that may contradict their preferred political party. However, today's climate seems to force people to choose a political party and accept a platform that goes against what they may believe. So in researching fun ways to educate and introduce political ideologies, as well as, help people clarify their standings I found a quick survey provided by the Pew Research Center. In my opinion, this survey is not as extensive as I would like, but it does help strike up an interesting conversation. Please follow the steps below and don't forget to tell us your results!

1. Survey Feel free to skip questions if necessary. Also, if you would like to share alternative surveys for everyone please do.
2. Tell us your results
3. Do you believe that this best describes you? Why not?
4. Opinions about the survey? Feel free to talk extensively about the descriptions provided for your "Political Typology"

As a disclaimer: "Pew Research Center is a nonpartisan fact tank that informs the public about the issues, attitudes and trends shaping the world. It conducts public opinion polling, demographic research, media content analysis and other empirical social science research. Pew Research Center does not take policy positions."

Understanding Pew Research Center's Political Typology



Spoiler: Solid Liberal



"Highly educated and politically engaged, Solid Liberals hold consistently liberal values. They back a robust role for government and are strong advocates of the social safety net. Large majorities view the current economic system as unfair and see economic inequality as a major problem. They take broadly positive views of immigrants, and fully 99% think being open to people from around the world is an essential part of the nation’s identity. Most say more needs to be done to address both racial discrimination and obstacles to women’s achievement. They support same-sex marriage and believe homosexuality should be accepted by society. Solid Liberals are the most Democratic of all typology groups: nearly two-thirds (64%) identify as Democrats, another 35% lean toward the Democratic Party."





Spoiler: Opportunity Democrat



"Democratic-leaning and financially comfortable, Opportunity Democrats have liberal attitudes on most issues including the environment, immigration and homosexuality. They stand out from other Democratic groups in their strong belief that hard work is enough for most people to get ahead and for being somewhat less likely to see structural barriers facing blacks and women. They are supportive of U.S. engagement abroad and involvement in global markets."





Spoiler: Disaffected Democrat



"This majority-minority group mostly identifies as Democratic or leans toward the Democratic Party. Disaffected Democrats strongly believe the economic system unfairly favors powerful interests and that business corporations make too much profit. Relatively few believe their family has achieved the American Dream, and 24% believe it is out of reach for their family. Most say the government should do more to help the needy and that poor people have hard lives because government benefits do not go far enough to help them live decently. In contrast to other Democratic-oriented groups, a majority (63%) characterizes government as 'almost always wasteful and inefficient.'"





Spoiler: Devout and Diverse



"This racially and ethnically diverse group is less politically homogenous than most other typology groups, though a 59% majority associates with the Democratic Party. Devout and Diverse voice strong support for the social safety net and further action on racial equality. However, they take more conservative views than their fellow Democratic-leaning groups on a number of issues including global engagement, views of business and attitudes on homosexuality and immigrants. Devout and Diverse are defined, in part, by their faith: Most say that it is necessary to believe in God in order to be moral and have good values."





Spoiler: New Era Enterprisers



"This relatively young, economically conservative, Republican-leaning group tends to be relatively moderate on immigration and views about America’s engagement with the rest of the world. Most say U.S. involvement in the global economy is a good thing and that immigrants strengthen the nation. As is the case with other GOP-leaning groups, a majority of New Era Enterprisers reject the idea that racial discrimination is the main reason many black people are unable to get ahead. Nearly two-thirds favor societal acceptance of homosexuality. New Era Enterprisers are less critical about government than other Republican-leaning groups."





Spoiler: Market Skeptic Republican



"Critical of many major institutions and government, Market Skeptic Republicans mostly identify with, or lean toward, the GOP. They stand out from other Republican-oriented groups in their negative views of the economic system: An overwhelming majority say it “unfairly favors powerful interests.” Most also say businesses make too much profit, and they are the most likely Republican-leaning group to want to raise taxes on corporations (55%). They are similar to other GOP-leaning groups in their skepticism about the social safety net."





Spoiler: Country First Conservative



"This largely Republican group is highly critical of immigration and U.S. global involvement. Country First Conservatives are most likely to describe immigrants as a burden on the country and to say that too much openness threatens American identity. More than any other group, they say that America should act in its own interest even when its foreign allies disagree. Like Core Conservatives, they prefer a smaller government with fewer services, and most think that government is wasteful and inefficient. Country First Conservatives are conservative on social issues and are the only typology group in which a majority says homosexuality should be discouraged by society."





Spoiler: Core Conservative



"This overwhelmingly Republican group holds conservative attitudes across a wide range of issues, especially in their support for smaller government. Core Conservatives are deeply skeptical of the social safety net and favor lower tax rates on corporations and high-income individuals. While they are divided on whether immigrants do more to strengthen or burden the country, Core Conservatives offer far more positive views of immigrants than do Country First Conservatives. Core Conservatives are relatively upbeat about national conditions and a majority says that the United States “stands above” all other nations in the world."





Spoiler: Bystander



"Bystanders are on the sidelines of the political process, either by choice or because they are ineligible to vote. None are currently registered to vote. Most follow government and public affairs only now and then (32%) or hardly at all (32%). Compare groups on key issues."




Also, I realize that this may alienate people that aren't from the U.S., so feel free to participate if you'd like!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2018)

Core conservative.

Makes sense.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2018)

I got "Disaffected Democrat"

Not too sure what this is supposed to mean, but I'll go with that I guess.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 13, 2018)

you forgt the option 'go F*CK off' lol


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm definitely left-leaning, but I take parts of my political ideology from several sources (Socialism, Libertarianism) that would put me outside the realm of your typical Democrat.  I vote that way regardless, because the other side has no moral compass or understanding of how government is supposed to work any more.

I found this survey to be pretty limited with only two responses per question, but none the less I got Solid Liberal.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2018)

Opportunity Democrat is my result.  Not quite sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2018)

The first question... I can't even...
I can't do this quiz.. It's... Forceful..


----------



## gman666 (Jan 13, 2018)

Memoir said:


> The first question... I can't even...
> I can't do this quiz.. It's... Forceful..


Yes, I agree that this quiz isn't the best.. That's why I mentioned how it isn't extensive enough. But it does provide some interesting descriptions for each Political Typology.


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 13, 2018)

>Racial discrimination is the main reason why many black people can't get ahead these days


>Blacks who can't get ahead in this country are mostly responsible for their own condition

I need a skip option as i believe it's a bit of column A and a bit of Column B.

Also "Blacks"? Who wrote this thing?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> >Racial discrimination is the main reason why many black people can't get ahead these days
> 
> 
> >Blacks who can't get ahead in this country are mostly responsible for their own condition
> ...


I quit after the second question. Guess I'm closed minded? Ha!


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 13, 2018)

I got Market Skeptic Republicans, but on the far liberal end of the bell curve.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 13, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I'm definitely left-leaning, but I take parts of my political ideology from several sources (Socialism, Libertarianism) that would put me outside the realm of your typical Democrat.  I vote that way regardless, because the other side has no moral compass or understanding of how government is supposed to work any more.
> 
> I found this survey to be pretty limited with only two responses per question, but none the less I got Solid Liberal.


Same here, I also got Solid Liberal

I do kind of think there should have been four options, though. It's very obvious which option you were "supposed" to pick if you were targeting a certain outcome


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 13, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> >Racial discrimination is the main reason why many black people can't get ahead these days
> 
> 
> >Blacks who can't get ahead in this country are mostly responsible for their own condition
> ...


I included self-discrimination which made that answer easier.


----------



## gman666 (Jan 13, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> >Racial discrimination is the main reason why many black people can't get ahead these days
> 
> 
> >Blacks who can't get ahead in this country are mostly responsible for their own condition
> ...


It gives you the option to skip questions.. As long as you answer a minimum of 7


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Same here, I also got Solid Liberal
> 
> I do kind of think there should have been four options, though. It's very obvious which option you were "supposed" to pick if you were targeting a certain outcome


Yeah I think even most right-wing people would want to be a little more compassionate than they were given the option for.  It's Republican leadership that's the biggest problem, not their voters, though I still facepalm about how blind the voters are to the fact that they're screwing themselves over.


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 13, 2018)

Solid Liberal. Makes sense as i'm european  but yea i think this survey is annoying because the issues aren't this black and white.



gman666 said:


> It gives you the option to skip questions.. As long as you answer a minimum of 7


oh i found it thanks to your post! just click next with nothing filled in. Redoing it now 

Skipped 4 questions, still got solid liberal.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2018)

Got Market Skeptic Republican... K then.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 13, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Yeah I think even most right-wing people would want to be a little more compassionate than they were given the option for.  It's Republican leadership that's the biggest problem, not their voters, though I still facepalm about how blind the voters are to the fact that they're screwing themselves over.


Surveys like this are also part of the problem. If you look at the overall curve it slants heavily to the left, most likely due to those slanted questions. Those kind of surveys are made out on a regular basis, but all have a slant. Surveys such as voter projection polls had a very significant effect on the media vastly underestimating Trump's support.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 13, 2018)

This is a better quiz, btw:
https://www.isidewith.com/political-quiz

It takes a LOT longer to do properly, though


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2018)

Futurdreamz said:


> Surveys like this are also part of the problem. If you look at the overall curve it slants heavily to the left, most likely due to those slanted questions. Those kind of surveys are made out on a regular basis, but all have a slant. Surveys such as voter projection polls had a very significant effect on the media vastly underestimating Trump's support.


Well, most surveys at least have a third option which is something more centrist.  I'd say most even have a fourth "no opinion/undecided" option.

As for Trump support, we won't know how much of that was only anti-Clinton sentiment until 2020.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> This is a better quiz, btw:
> https://www.isidewith.com/political-quiz
> 
> It takes a LOT longer to do properly, though


This one gave me the Left-Wing result. I don't know how much it differs with my first reply here though.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 13, 2018)

It gave me Centerist, leaning towards Trump. no surprise.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> This one gave me the Left-Wing result. I don't know how much it differs with my first reply here though.


Where on the Left did you fall on the spectrum graph thing? I'd guess the results should've lined up pretty similarly for both, in this case


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Where on the Left did you fall on the spectrum graph thing? I'd guess the results should've lined up pretty similarly for both, in this case


I'm not too sure how it has to be interpreted, but here's the result I got.

https://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/3373042846


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I'm not too sure how it has to be interpreted, but here's the result I got.
> 
> https://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/3373042846


Yup, that's what I would've expected. They're the same


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yup, that's what I would've expected. They're the same


I see then. Looks like I'm making my position, slowly.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> This is a better quiz, btw:
> https://www.isidewith.com/political-quiz
> 
> It takes a LOT longer to do properly, though


That was a much better one.  I got all three: Democratic, Socialist, and Libertarian in my party results.  72% Democratic, 67% Green, 65% Socialist, 37% Libertarian, with Working Families and Women's Equality both at about 48%.

http://www.isidewith.com/results/3373053020?from=xP99GDEe9


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I'm not too sure how it has to be interpreted, but here's the result I got.
> 
> https://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/3373042846


I didn't realize it gave me a shareable link.

https://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/3373043942


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm confused how that site is even basing its trump issues since the guy flip flops all over the place during campaigning and still is doing so.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> I'm confused how that site is even basing its trump issues since the guy flip flops all over the place during campaigning and still is doing so.


It's definitely based on when they were candidates and not a year into his presidency.  In other words, a lot of guesswork for Trump, and since Bernie wasn't in the general election, they probably use Trump to cover a lot of those bases as well.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 13, 2018)

Core conservative here.

One of the most biased quizes I've ever seen though. On every conservative point there's always a shitty gotcha sort of statement


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 13, 2018)

I got Country First Conservative, though I identify as a Centrist.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2018)

isidewith.com

AMAZON CLOUDFRONT IS CONFIGURED TO BLOCK ACCESS TO YOUR COUNTRY


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 13, 2018)

Well, here's mine. Judge me how you will

https://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/3373180259


----------

